# LM331 Frecuencia a Voltaje



## perearosales (Jun 22, 2011)

Hola, buen día 

No he podido hacer funcionar el CI para convertir de frecuencia a voltaje y quería ver si me pueden ayudar.

Primero armé el circuito y como no funcionó, lo simulé en Proteus7 para ver si lo había alambrado mal.. pero sigue sin funcionar (no había usado Proteus, así que también ahí pude haberlo conectado mal ).
Lo he probado como dice la hoja de especificaciones, con un voltaje de 15V. y he estado variando la frecuencia y nada.
De preferencia me gustaría usarlo con un voltaje de 5V para mayor practicidad. Lo que pretendo hacer, es enviar un Beep(Frec, Time) desde mi laptop (usando el cable de sonido) y que dependiendo de la frecuencia, varié el voltaje para después diferenciar el rango de voltaje con Op-Amps.
 La amplitud que recibe el circuito proviene del puerto de sonido de mi laptop, que es de 2 Vpp,  también lo he probado con un amplificador previo a ésta para tener una mayor amplitud.

Ammm.. adjunto un .RAR con la simulación en Proteus, el datasheet y una imagen de mi proto    (941.42 Kb).

Y por acá una imagen de la simulación:






y una del datasheet:






Bueno, espero que me puedan orientar en esto.
De antemano, gracias!!


----------



## alife7 (Jul 4, 2011)

que tal, mira justamente yo tambien estoy trabajando ahorita con un lm331. y arme el mismo diagrama que muestras y si me funciona. lo he alimentado a 15 y 5V y funciona. solo que la frecuencia que le puedes meter solo es de 0 a 10 kHz.

todos los valores los deje igual salvo el de los capacitores de 470pF y Ct, que no recuerdo que valor use exactamente, esos capacitores los puse de poliester, dado que la hoja de datos asi lo pide(mylar).

El potenciometro lo tengo en la minima resistencia. y el voltaje que te da es de acuerdo a la formula que aparece justo abajo de ese diagrama y es bastante exacta la formula.

Lo he probado con un generador de funciones. Lo que a mi me causa problemas es que no se cuanta corriente me da a la salida, por que nisiquiera puedo prender un led.

Checa tus conexiones seguro te fallo algo por ahi.


----------



## nvivas (Ene 23, 2016)

alife7 dijo:


> que tal, mira justamente yo tambien estoy trabajando ahorita con un lm331. y arme el mismo diagrama que muestras y si me funciona. lo he alimentado a 15 y 5V y funciona. solo que la frecuencia que le puedes meter solo es de 0 a 10 kHz.
> 
> todos los valores los deje igual salvo el de los capacitores de 470pF y Ct, que no recuerdo que valor use exactamente, esos capacitores los puse de poliester, dado que la hoja de datos asi lo pide(mylar).
> 
> ...



Amigo estoy trabajando en el mismo circuito con 5 voltios. podrias indicarme los capaciores que usaste?


----------



## 666hellyeah (Ene 23, 2016)

Fíjate bien en el esquema, tienes mal conectado el RV1 está a GND por ambos lados.


----------

